# Exstensive debridement + Capsular release with manipulation



## TammyVan (May 18, 2010)

The procedure was an arthroscopic extensive debridement of shoulder, debridement of scar tissue, capsular release with manipulation & removal of 2 deep metal anchors in the glenoid.  
CPT 29806 would cover the release + manipulation and limited debridement....could I bill out CPT 29823 along with it?
The patient had had numerous surgeries....hence the anchors that were encountered and removed.  
How does 29806 modifier 22 sound?
So many questions and so many routes to go....
Thanks for the help!


----------

